# Pep stack Frag 176-191, GHRP6/CjC no DAC, IGF Lr3+DES, Slin & AAS



## Disqualified (May 2, 2014)

Have been blasting and cruising (currently blasting)
Added Slin & IGF Lr3 + DES and have put on size in a calorie deficit

I've got CJC no Dac and GhRp6 on its way.
Thinking about adding in frag 176-191 but don't know where to add them in my protocol..

Would I add it to my AM and PM dosing of cjc/ghrp?
I think I'd have to drop the Novalin given timing issues with fasting and when I need to eat.

& is all this synergistic or a bit overkill? As you can tell, I'm really looking to reach a whole new level this year.
I've been putting on roughly 10lbs/year with proper dieting and my blasting/cruising protocol. I did however go up to 5400 calories on my previous bulk (from a 3200 TDEE) & was still lean, dry and striated.


I don't want to go with synthetic Gh or synthol.

Open to all input


----------



## Disqualified (May 2, 2014)

According to DatBTrue -


> Datbtrue:
> Yes it can work well. You need to understand many things... people simply don't want to take the time to learn anymore.
> First you need to separate GH's lipolytic effect from its other effects.
> When you do this you will see that lipolysis does not happen right away. It takes a specific amount of time before it starts.
> ...



that's an expensive run.. Maybe not worth experimenting, although other journals have claimed 2-3x dosing of 200-300mcg is effective.


----------

